# Mein erster Alli



## bloodyPete (3. August 2010)

Seid mir gegrüßt Buffed Community!

Ich habe vor einen Mensch Krieger namens Baelgost Schmiedesohn, mit dem Beruf Schmied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, zu erstellen.
Da dies einer meiner ersten Allis ist und ich mich Loretechnisch bei der Allianz nicht wirklich auskenne wollte ich euch was fragen:
Baelgost ist anfang 30, sprich zu welcher Zeit wurde er da geboren?
Zu welchen der Menschenkönigreiche kann man den namen zuordnen?
Baelgosts Vater wurde im ersten, oder zweiten Krieg getötet, wo und welcher Krieg ist da warscheinlicher?

Bitte keine Flames, is ja das Rollenspielforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
bloody


----------



## Albertado (6. August 2010)

Ganz ehrlich ist Baelgost Schmiedesohn ein perfekter Zwergenname und hat mit einem Menschen garnichts am Hut...


----------



## Amraam (10. August 2010)

naja...

schau mal die .de familiennahmen an...

Kupferschmid ? Schmid? usw...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2010)

Also Baelgon ist ganz klar ein Zwergenname... ausser du könntest es irgendwie drehen und wenden er sei von Zwergen adoptiert worden als man ihn fand. Nachdem sein Vater im 2ten Kireg starb.


----------

